# Review: Springfield XD Subcompact Mod 2 in 9mm -- and Giveaway



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it possible to improve on concealed-carry perfection?
Review: Springfield XD Subcompact Mod 2 in 9mm | AllOutdoor.com

Springfield XD-9 Mod.2 Giveaway!
Springfield Armory has partnered with AllOutdoor.com to give you the opportunity to win their brand new XD-9 Mod.2! Bonus entry points will also be given away so make sure to share this giveaway with your friends!
http://www.alloutdoor.com/2014/11/13/springfield-xd-9-mod-2-giveaway/#sthash.Lo77juL8.dpuf


----------



## Shooterdave (Dec 26, 2014)

First shooting session today with my new XD Mod.2. Excellent performance, comfort, accuracy. Really nice pistol.


----------

